# [Request] Icon/Logo Designer for ROM



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, I am in need of some graphical work regarding a logo for my upcoming rom, Carbon. I have a rough idea of a possible logo but I'd love to see some other options. Ideally it would be good if this could be done out of heart, but I am happy to pay for someone, but please be aware I am not made of money, and I have very limited funds at the moment (too little to go through a design firm as I found out).

If anyone is interested, or is up for a challenge, see what you can come up with for Carbon, ideally relating to the elemental side of things. My rough idea (inspired by the MIUI backup animation pre 1.7.22, a screenshot is attatched) is that a phone (in my case, a Nexus S shaped device) is the nucleus of the atom (Carbon) with the electron shell around it (carbon has 6 electrons but it seemed cluttered with that many).

Feel free to either post ideas up here (like the mascot thread) or just send me an email/PM (jonathongrigg at gmail) if you prefer.

*I wasn't sure where to put this, its more of a General thing, however there's no regular themes section AFAIK (only Theme Engine themes) where it would be better off. Feel free to move it mods if needed*

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here, check this out, just an idea


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"b16 said:


> Here, check this out, just an idea


I like the use of the hexagon around the C, that is a neat idea! It ties in with the C6 shortname for it as well. Well done on that!

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is it carbon ROM?


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"b16 said:


> Is it carbon ROM?


To be honest, I don't really want to call it that. Some have suggested it, but because I have working Nexus S 4G support, I need some difference between the two versions (the two are incompatible despite the similar names).

My thoughts were that the group of stuff is Carbon Series (and it will be the domain that I will eventually register), while for the roms, it would be Carbon followed by something unique to the device, like S for Nexus S, or 4G for Nexus S 4G (they are fairly loose terms because currently they are the only two I support so its no real issue).
For example, following a similar style to how the S is from the Nexus S logo, including the little line in between:
Carbon | S
or
Carbon | 4G

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok you like the logo as of now though?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a refresh for the 4g version.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is the "S" version

View attachment 399


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I like them I hope you do. Just ask.

Sent from my omgb Incredible 2 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"b16 said:


> I like them I hope you do. Just ask.
> 
> Sent from my omgb Incredible 2 using the RootzWiki app.


Very nice, just not 100% sure on the font that's all. I know its angular, and that's probably to go with the hexagon. Would you mind trying a different font, maybe more rounded or something?

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you hit me up in IRC?


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"b16 said:


> Can you hit me up in IRC?


Give me a few minutes to restore my AndChat backup and then yes. What channel, #rootz?

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

yessir, see you in a few, have some stuff for you to look at


----------



## ThaPHLASH (Jul 19, 2011)

I could also give it a shot if your into it...


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"ThaPHLASH said:


> I could also give it a shot if your into it...


If you want to, sure. I've got one idea from B16 which I am currently using, although I'd love to see what you could do.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's my take, as you said, inspired by the image you provided.


----------



## ThaPHLASH (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, if you gat that settle... next time maybe


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"goander said:


> Here's my take, as you said, inspired by the image you provided.


It doesn't load for me for some reason, but I'd like to see it.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"ThaPHLASH said:


> Well, if you gat that settle... next time maybe


Nothing is set in stone yet, I'd love to see any new designs or mods to existing ones 

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

UPDATE2: My original post is showing the image for me, but just incase...
View attachment 795


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

goander said:


> UPDATE2: My original post is showing the image for me, but just incase...
> View attachment 795


 Nicely done on that, except I'm not sure how it would work with a name like in the current logos by B16 (have a look at them). Very professional though!


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Nicely done on that, except I'm not sure how it would work with a name like in the current logos by B16 (have a look at them). Very professional though!


Maybe like this....
View attachment 823


----------



## Kwes1020 (Jun 24, 2011)

Heres a very rough draft of an idea I had while taking a break from themeing and came across this thread. I need to clean it up some more, will play with it tomorrow if I can.


----------

